# Ocean Quest FR375 gutted by fire



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The twin rig trawler Ocean Quest FR375 has been totally gutted by fire in Fraserburgh harbour. The fire started around 5pm today 20th March 2007 and I took photo's of her well alight at 2230hrs ( image 1 , image 2 ).

Another sad day for the industry the only good thing is as far as i've been able to find out no one was hurt , or at least not badly , but that is all the information I have.

Davie Tait


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I've uploaded photo's of her taken this afternoon. Sadly to say she will not be repairable as far as can be seen. It was welding in the engineroom that started the fire apparently.

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=538


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

It has been confirmed that she will be broken up where she lies. They removed all the heavy net drums / etc off the stern to lighten her enough to float once they had patched up the hole in the bilge.


----------



## thetailer (Nov 27, 2006)

davie the fire was reignited the other day 12 or 13th on the sands by a jcb cutting her up, total tragedy or what


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I uploaded a photo of her back on fire along with a minutes worth of video lol

Aye they should have known better than take an oxy-acetalene cutting torch aboard her , a grinder would have been a much better option lol.


----------

